# surprise pig



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

Son got this one last week end. never expected any this size where we fish.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

That is a nice fish. Was this at Resthaven by chance? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

that's a nice fish


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

Only been to resthaven once this year. That fish came out of a Fostoria reservoir.


----------

